# Taytools Brass Wheel Marking Gauge w/ Microadjust



## LittleBlackDuck

Another great *thorough* review *jay'*...

I still think you are a tad too generous with your scores. However, it depends on your scoring method…

Just going by your summary, I would have, maybe unjustifiably, dropped it to 1 star, if I outright recommended another product.

Nevertheless, if fully read and ignoring the score, the review is thorough enough to help people make up their own minds regarding purchase.

*PS.* Personally I may criticise *blatantly over priced* items, however, I refuse to compromise quality/functionality with cost.

*PPS. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!* I am guilty of what a *"accused" Bucky* of with his lack of review in your previous post. Though you did poo-poo an *iGAGING* product (though I was not to know), I got this *iGAGING* gauge as a present,








and never did a review, thereby causing you *this expense*.
In my defence though, I have never really used it as I use my *Woodpecker* gauges,








which gives rise to *MEA CULPA²* as I never did a review on this one either… my 2nd. line of defence is that too many LJ members ********************can *Woodpecker* stuff due to cost, so I baulked… which loops back to my first *PS*.

*PPS.* The *iGAGING* has no slop… tight *aza…*!


----------



## jayseedub

> Another great *thorough* review *jay *...
> 
> I still think you are a tad too generous with your scores. However, it depends on your scoring method…
> 
> Just going by your summary, I would have, maybe unjustifiably, dropped it to 1 star, if I outright recommended another product.
> 
> Nevertheless, if fully read and ignoring the score, the review is thorough enough to help people make up their own minds regarding purchase.
> 
> *PPS. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!* I am guilty of what a *"accused" Bucky* of with his lack of review in your previous post. Though you did poo-poo an *iGAGING* product (though I was not to know), I got this *iGAGING* gauge as a present,PPS.* The *iGAGING* has no slop… tight *aza…*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I've had some iGaging stuff and otherwise have been satisfied with it-I guess it's their digital stuff that they do well enough! I wouldn't besmirch an entire brand, for sure!

Regarding star ratings, I'm quite stingy with a five-star rating, but also hesitant to really totally trash a product with a one or two star rating. My perspective has been spoiled a bit with some of the higher-end equipment--and value and function are two things that just about automatically earn three stars for me. Both the squares I reviewed and this marking gauge are functional-just not up to very high standards. An entry-level woodworker would probably be quite satisfied with both products: They're accurate enough, they do what they purport to do, they're just not well-refined for higher standards (and higher costs).

As you also suggest, value does have something to do with not giving them a two- or one-star rating.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... An entry-level woodworker would probably be quite satisfied with both products: They re accurate enough, they do what they purport to do, they re just not well-refined for higher standards (and higher costs).
> - jayseedub


I think we might disagree there *j*... I feel it's often an entry-level woodie that could benefit most from higher end equipment. Veterans have workarounds… newbies don't have that luxury and better equipment will percolate them up the experience tree just that tad faster.

My claim to fame is not my ability but my better equipment, that permit me to aspire just that little higher…. time to get kicked off my soap-box!


----------



## Redoak49

You have had bad luck buying tools.


----------



## CharlesA

I'm always up for a bargain, but I decided to support Glen-Drake tools, the folks the small business owner who invented the microadjust wheel marking gauge, and bought one of these:


----------



## jayseedub

That Glen-Drake marking gauge could NOT look more exactly like the Taytools one I have-just three times as expensive. Thanks for sharing it (though, to be fair, everything on their website looks like it's about three times as expensive as they maybe should be! A plane-setting hammer for $249? That seems like it's a little steep!)


----------



## metolius

Its true, the Taytools is a Glen-Drake/Lie-Nelson/Tite-Mark reproduction.

A few months ago I was shopping for a good gauge. Tired of tools I consider disposable, I decided to pass the inexpensive and get a Tite-mark.

I've been extremely happy with the Tite-mark and have wondered if I'd be as well with the repro.
Thanks for filling in that blank spot in my head.


----------



## RCCinNC

Excellent review. I'm not in the market for a marking gauge, but if I were, I'd be more than appreciative of your detail and description. 
Once again…we more often than not get what we pay for. If it's something simple, I've found deals out there, but quality machining and finish in a tool that requires consistency and accuracy seems to rarely come cheap.

Nice try though! Been there, done that…and I'm sure I'll continue doing so. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> ... An entry-level woodworker would probably be quite satisfied with both products: They re accurate enough, they do what they purport to do, they re just not well-refined for higher standards (and higher costs).
> - jayseedub
> 
> I think we might disagree there *j*... I feel it s often an entry-level woodie that could benefit most from higher end equipment. Veterans have workarounds… newbies don t have that luxury and better equipment will percolate them up the experience tree just that tad faster.
> 
> My claim to fame is not my ability but my better equipment, that permit me to aspire just that little higher…. time to get kicked off my soap-box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Amen. I'm with you a thousand percent LBD. But if we can't blame our failures on our tools, then it's got to be…gasp!...our fault.
Hence, the silver lining for crappy tool ownership… ; )


----------

